
Withdrawal of the UK and EU rules on .eu domain names [pdf] - furyg3
https://ec.europa.eu/info/sites/info/files/notice_to_stakeholders_brexit_eu_domain_names.pdf
======
peoplewindow
Summary: don't use .eu domains for anything.

If your country elects to leave the EU or possibly just gets into a spat with
it, you will have to abandon your domain name and thus all accumulated
pagerank, external links, email addresses on business cards etc. Although the
EU could easily just block registration of new domains to non-EU homed
businesses, they are choosing to go much further and take away existing domain
names that are live.

This is entirely consistent with the EU's behaviour in other areas - use
whatever bureaucratic mechanisms it has at its disposal to cause as much
annoyance or chaos as possible to any country that decides to leave, in the
hope of dissuading the others.

~~~
Ryudas
It's a bit senseless to use the eu domains when you're no longer affiliated
with it...

